# 3-1 Snowsport plowing pics



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

Pics plowing with my Snowsport plow. We got about 8" of new and I was impressed with the way the Snowsport handled it, even if it was going over the plow near the end of my drive.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

so how much does one pay for that? Glad it worked for you. you forgot the finished pic with you standing next the clean driveway and a big pile at the end the the snowsport hanging of the end of the truck


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok im not going to bash that plow any more! Sorry snowsport! Looks good!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it just sucks to get out and move it... does a decent job tho...worth it for sumone who isnt trying to make money.... nice picsss


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

Grn Mtn,
I paid about $700 for mine. Said it was a demo version, but it looked brand new when I got it. Paid about $150 for the front receiver hitch for it, took about 1hr total install time.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

thats half the cost of a fisher homesteader plus you can put all kinds of goodies on that front hitch like surf casting fishing platform, or a winch for pulling out stumps.

I would put the wings on though i saw in their website, you do have the rubber cutting edge or is it just the aluminum "door" part?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like a big briefcase.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

bladescape2;535965 said:


> Looks like a big briefcase.


i think it looks more like a bleacher with handles....


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Does an impressive job for being such a small, simple plow. As said before looks like it work great for a personal drive.


----------

